# BACK IN THE DAY - An attempted return



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

*11JN051250*


Stats Today = 34 / 6'0 / 208


This Journal will incorporate many things,
but mostly it's about beating Father Time...
It's a tough fight, but I'm taking this round!!! 

*Here is a breakdown of my former glory...* 


*All time Body weight @ 11%bf = 227 - '2000'*
*All time Bench (Comp-style) = 340 - '1998'*
*All time Squat (Comp-style) = 545 - '1999'*
*All time Dead Lift (Comp-style) = 590 - '2000'*
_(BW in 1999 was probably about 219-220lbs)_


*Max pushup in 2 min = 102 - '1993'*
*Max sit-up in 2min = 111 - '1993'*
*Max chins in 2min = 62 - '1993'*


*Fastest (2mi) 3200 meter run = 10:17 - '1993'*
*Fastest (3.2mi) 5000 meter run = 17:08 - '1992'*
*Fastest 10 mile run = 01:02:?? - '1992'*
_(BW in 1992-1993 was probably in between 145-165lbs)_


With my advanced age and inferior conditioning. ------ 
These are all seemingly impossible levels to achieve...


Since the events listed are aerobic and anaerobic in nature,
they will negate each other, if practiced with great effort,
so my goal is to just

_*"Turn up the juice and see what shakes loose"*_


Stick around, you may get a chuckle!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

I'll ride the journey with ya Brother Monkey!!! Go for it!!!


----------



## goandykid (Jun 11, 2005)

howd the race go? It was today right?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> howd the race go? It was today right?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1030990#post1030990


----------



## goandykid (Jun 11, 2005)

o awesome, congratulations


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

*SUN 12JN051300 *
_27days healed_




Legs today... 
I want to go light as my hernia patch is somewhat aggrevated from running...

(60sec rest ITVL on all today)




*Leg Xtension*
_temp= 2/0/3, start at bottom_

100x10

110x9

120x6.5

130x5




*Seated Curl*

_temp= 2/1/3, start at top_

80x12

90x11

100x9

110x7




*Squat* (yes squat) 

_temp= 3/1/2 start at top (comp squat just below parallel)_

65x12

85x10

85x7

85x7




*DB Lunge onto 1/2 Ball + Shoulder Press*

temp= L-3/press/2, R-3/press/2... (Press tempo= 1/0/1)

5x7

7.35x6

10x5

10x4 = OMFG (Rubber)




*DB side lunge*, from center, step out, then lunge, and back

_Tempo= L-2/1/1, R-2/1/1_

BWx6

BWx6

5x5 = F-ing toast

There is no way I could Tempo anything but 1 on the CNTC,

I couldn???t have recovered from it
This sucked!... (I???ll try to add the press next week) 




*Stretch* 90 sec each

Quad, Ham, Oblique (twist), Glute, Dn Dog (These r kinda scarey)




The toughest thing about the workout is all the counting and every thing

I guess I will adjust to it being 2nd nature???
(But, Damn P-funk again anyway, putting all these ideas in my head)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

*13JN051630*

( [rest] )

*Hammer Strength Incl*
Temp = 4/1/3 [60]
90x8
100x6
110x6
110x5 

*Techno Seated Chest Press*
temp= 4/1/3 [60]
100x5
110x5
120x5

*Dips*
temp= 3/1/2 [60]
x4.5
x4
x3???? Hit the wall, big time!?

*Single arm standing incl cbl fly*
temp= 3/1/4 [30]
20x12
30x7
40x5
This one is tough on stabilization of trunk and legs

*Double Arm standing cbl Fly*
temp= 1/0/1 [30]
60x9
60x8

*Over head seated, cambered bar, french press*
temp= 2/1/1 [30]
65x6
65x6
65x5
65x3

Felt like a lot of work, even with little weight!!

BTW, my legs are on fire from Yesterday...
Side lunges!?!??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey MM - 

Smart move trying to implement some of the things P-Funk does....So - are you looking to get faster or stronger or leaner ???   

All of the above would be nice - eh ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey MM -
> 
> Smart move trying to implement some of the things P-Funk does....So - are you looking to get faster or stronger or leaner ???
> All of the above would be nice - eh ??


Yes, the training that GG & P are doing right now sounds like fun...
I even put a call in to my olympic lift guru gal pal...
So I can get some power training help when I get a little stronger 

Right now I'm just using P's super anal tempo control,
to get a burn from my WO's without using heavy weight...
(and it works)

The temp= x/x/x [xx] are the key areas to watch
on these WO's, for the next couple weeks

I have 3-4 weeks to build slowly back up, in which,
my goal is to put the training, and the diet under a microscope 

I would like to note
I have not buckled down my training and diet like this,
since 1998-99!?!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

*13JN05 - Food*

Meal1-0615
4 eggbeaters
8oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
16oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-0800
1cup oats
1 dannon lite yogurt

Meal3-1000
8oz Grilled Chk Breast
2 Cups Green Grapes

Meal4-1130
baby spinach & romaine salad
1/4cup ea, jumbo blueberries+red rasberrys
7.06oz CL tuna + tbsp redhot

Meal5-1430
1 Golden Apple
1 Nature valley Fruit&Nut bar

*WO*-1630

Meal6-1730
41g Protein Power
1/4 banana
2 strawberry

Meal7-1830
10oz trimmed sirloin
2 small flour tortilla
2 serv Hommus
16oz fresh veg-juice

meal8-2230
41g Protein Powder
3tbsp NPB


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes, the training that GG & P are doing right now sounds like fun...
> I even put a call in to my olympic lift guru gal pal...
> So I can get some power training help when I get a little stronger
> 
> ...



Sounds good MM!    I'll be watching


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

*TUES 14JN051700*

Cardio

Walk 0.5mi
Run 3.0mi

Pushup
3 sets - failure

Crunch
3 sets - failure

I was going to hit some calisthenics, but my legs are completely shot
Sundays workout did some serious damage???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

*TUES 14JN05 - Food*

Meal1-0615
4 eggbeaters
8oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
16oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-0800
1cup oats
1 dannon lite yogurt

Meal3-1000
8oz Grilled Chk Breast
2 Cups Green Grapes

Meal4-1130
baby spinach & romaine salad
1/4cup ea, jumbo blueberries+blackberrys
7.06oz CL tuna + tbsp redhot

Meal5-1430
1 Golden Apple
1 Nature valley Fruit&Nut bar

*WO*-1700

Meal6-1800
10oz trimmed sirloin
2 small flour tortilla
2 serv Hommus
16oz fresh veg-juice

meal7-2200
41g Protein Powder
3tbsp NPB

Not too happy about skipping the post WO shake...
But I was so blasted, It didn't even occur to me to do
anything but take a shower...

No excuses... Must consume... Do not forget...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2005)

hey MM, how are those egg beaters? I stopped by the grocery store today for some eggs and i saw the egg beaters and was wondering if they are any good? Are they similar to egg whites? Is it easier to make and quicker than boiling the eggs? Give me the scoop.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Well they come in a carton, so unless you have an egg steamer or poacher you are SOL (no hardboil)

they supposedly have more cals than whites, but are lower in Cholest
than whole eggs...

The reason I am using them is that real eggs really upset my system

I don't know if you've noticed I only eat 4 per day, which is strictly
small time in these circles...

I am hoping to adapt my system to more, but only time will tell...

I haven't even finished Crunching down #'s on this diet yet

posted the 3's for some of the food I have processed here...

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=49177 
Bottom of page


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey MM, how are those egg beaters? I stopped by the grocery store today for some eggs and i saw the egg beaters and was wondering if they are any good? Are they similar to egg whites? Is it easier to make and quicker than boiling the eggs? Give me the scoop.



Egg beaters are good for scrambled eggs or omelets.  They are not the same as egg whites and have a different taste.  I prefer egg beaters over the whites.  You can't hard boil egg beaters since it's liquid.  Egg beaters can also be used in a recipe in place of eggs.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 15, 2005)

*WED 15JN051640*

Tempo for all today = 1/1/2 [60]

*Chins w/BW*
x8
x8
x5
x5 (almost dead)

*Hmr Str Iso Row*
180x15
270x6
270x5
100x7

*Techno UPR BCK*
70x11
80x10
90x8
100x7

*DB Row*
60x11
60x10
60x9
60x7

_This whole thing took about 35min!?_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 15, 2005)

*15JN05 - Food*

Meal1-0630
4 eggbeaters
8oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
16oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-0830
1cup oats
1 dannon lite yogurt

Meal3-1000
8oz Grilled Chk Breast
2 Cups Green Grapes

Meal4-1130
2 cup baby spinach
1/4 cup ea, jumbo blueberries+rasberrys
7.06oz CL tuna + tbsp redhot

Meal5-1430
1 Golden Apple
3oz roasted almonds

*WO*-1640

Meal6-1700
41g Protein Power
1/2 cup oats
1/4 banana
1/4 cup frozen strawberry

Meal7-1845
10oz trimmed sirloin
2 small flour tortilla
2 serv Hommus
16oz fresh veg-juice

meal8-2200
41g Protein Powder
4tbsp NPB

*Macro Totals*
Cal = 4141
Totfat = 178.6
Sod = 3.6g
Carb = 292.7
Sug = 122.7
Pro = 433.4

(The only thing not included in this is the Veg Juice,
which will be all carbs from sugar (my guess)


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Monkey!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2005)

You eat well MM!!     I'm coming over!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You eat well MM!! I'm coming over!


If I'm gonna catch up to you, I gotta


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2005)

I think we are in the same boat


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

*THURS 16JN051640*

Walk 0.5 @ 4.0
Run 3.5 @ 6.4 <--- Felt Great!

*DB SHLDR PRS*
1.5/1/2 [60] - For all today
40x15 - warmup
50x10
50x8
50x7 -  

*DB SIDE LATL*
15x12
15x13
20x10
20x7

*STD CLS GRP MLTY PRS*
95x8
95x7
95x4
95x5 <--- Lost the tempo on this one to save the rep

Felt like Dynamite today...
3.5 miles + A few sets of delts :bounce:
_(This was the first day I felt my training was worthy of my diet)_

_Bad news..._
_When walking from my car into the gym..._
_Felt a weird throbbing pain in my R/knee, just above the cap _
_After stretching and the warmup walk, it went away!?!?_

_I do not like when mystery pains show up unannounced _
_We'll see what happens _

_*Diet Today -- Same as yesterday*_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2005)

Take care of that knee.....

How 'bout thoses PISTONS!!!???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

*17JN05 - Food*

_No WO today 12hrs of hell in the office,_
_need sleep to suppress cortisol_


Meal1-0630
4 eggbeaters
8oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
16oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-0830
1cup oats
1 dannon lite yogurt

Meal3-1000
8oz Grilled Chk Breast
2 Cups Green Grapes

Meal4-1200
2 cup baby spinach
1/4 cup ea, jumbo blueberries+rasberrys
7.06oz CL tuna + tbsp redhot

Meal5-1500
1 Golden Apple
3oz roasted almonds

Meal6-1715
55g Protein Powder
5tbsp NPB

Nap 1.75hr

Meal7-1930
12oz Trimmed Ribeye
3/4 baked potato
6 grilled shrimp
Sm House Salad w/1tbsp ranch drsg


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

*SAT 18JN051100

CHINS
*1/1/2 [60]
BWx10
x9
x5.5
4.5

*CBL PRCHR CURL
*2/1/2 [60]
#6x10
#6x7
#6x6
#6x4.5
#4x6.5 

*CLOSE GRIPS
*1/1/2 [60]
115x14
135x10
155x6
155x5
115x7 

*UPRIGHTS 
*2/1/2 [60]
65x13
85x11
95x8
95x6
75x7 = _Tapped_

*STR BR CURL
*1/1/2 [60]
65x8
65x6.5
65x6
65x5

*STNDG OVRHD FRNCH PRS
*1/1/2 [60]
65x12
85x10
95x4 - _Hit the wall_
75x6

*DB LATL RAISE
*1/1/2 [60]
15x13
17.5x10.5
20x7
25x4
15x6 - _Tapped_

*Elevated* (feet)
*Upside Down
Pushup
*2/1/3 [60]
BWx10
BWx7
BWx5
BWx3.5 

*PUSHUP
*4 sets fastest speed, to failure
Using (Blue) Aerobic Band
These were x-tra tough on my core,
because I wrapped the band around my sternum one full loop for xtra resistance... This placed downward drag on my midsection, lighting up the entire back of my body **


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

18JN05 -- FOOD

Meal1-0930
4 eggbeaters
10oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
16oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-1030
55g Protein Powder
1 Banana
5tbsp NPB

*WO*-1100 

Meal3-1230
41g Protein Powder
1/2 cup Oats
1/4 Banana
1/4 FZN Strwbry

Meal4-1500
12oz CL Tuna
1Cup wild rice
16oz Veg-Juice

Meal5-1700
(Snack)
1cup grapes
4tbsp NPB on WW bread

Meal6-1900 @ BWW
Lrg Grilled CHK Salad w/2tbsp FF ranch
6oz xtra Grllchk
60% a basket popcorn shrimp
(Bad, but the kids didn't eat it all, so I couldn't let it go to waste) 

2100= 16oz Veg-Juice

Meal7-2200
55g Protein Powder
5tbsp NPB


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

*SUN 20JN050900*

*Walk* 0.5 @ 4.0
*Run* 3.5 @ 6.3

Training w/GF today so rest periods are *in*creased 

*Squat w/Dumbell Shoulder Press*
4/1/2 [120]
(Press performed simultaneous to squat)
4 sets - 15x10

*Lunge onto 1/2 Ball*
3/1/2 [120]
40x8
50x9
60x7 - Balance= gone at this point  

*Squat on basic balance board*
3/0/0.5 [60]
Concentration here on explosion from bottom
40x12
50x10
50x9

*Side Lunge*
3/1/0.5 [60]
3 sets - BWx10
Concentration here on explosion from bottom

Not a deep tissue strength WO, but still great for the foundation of one


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

*MON 20JN051630*

*Bench*
2/1/1 [120]
135x15
185x8
225x5
*265*x1 <--- (raw max)
225x3.5
185x6.5

*DB INCL PRS*
3/1/2 [120]
70x12
80x10
90x6

*DB INCL FLY*
3/1/2 [120]
35x12
45x8
50x7
50x6

*CLOSE GRP MLTY PRS*
3/1/2 [60]
95x10
95x7
95x5.5 -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

*TUES 21JN050525*

*WALK* - 0.5mi
*RUN* - 3.0mi


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

*TUES 21JN051700* 
*CBL PRCHR CRL*
1/1/2 [60]
#6x10
#7x7
#7x5
#7x3.5  

*STNDG STR BR CRL*
2/2/2 [60]
65x8
85x6
85x5
85x4.5

*1 ARM HMR CNCTRN CRL*
2/1/2 [60]
30x7
30x6
30x6
30x6

*STR BR SKLZ*
60x15
80x10
90x8
90x9  

*KEISER SEATD DIP*
200x16
250x11
275x8
300x6

*STNDG OVRHD FRCH PRS*
65x15
95x18
95x5
95x7 
95x5 ---


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

*21JN05 - Food

*Meal1-0630
4 eggbeaters
8oz ground turkey w/2tbsp salsa
16oz fresh veg-juice

Meal2-0830
1cup oats
1 dannon lite yogurt

Meal3-1000
8oz Grilled Chk Breast
2 Cups Green Grapes

Meal4-1130
2 cup baby spinach
1/4 cup ea, jumbo blueberries
7.06oz CL tuna + tbsp redhot

Meal5-1500
1 Golden Apple
3oz roasted almonds

*WO*-1700

Meal6-1820
41g Protein Power
1/2 cup oats
1/4 banana
1/4 cup frozen strawberry

Meal7-1915
10oz trimmed sirloin
1.5 small flour tortilla
2 serv Hommus
16oz fresh veg-juice

meal8-2200
41g Protein Powder
4tbsp NPB

*Macro Totals
*Cal = 4589
Totfat = 178.6
Sod = 4.2g
Carb = 454.9
Sug = 214.7
Pro = 448.8


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2005)

*THURS 23JN050535*

Cardio:

*Walk* 0.5
*Run* 2.5

_(Had to use bathroom after mile2 so headed for home)_
 I need 3.5 miles... always, to graduate to 4.0 miles


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2005)

*THURS 23JN051645*

*CHINS*
1/1/2 [60]
BWx11
x9
x7
x4 ?

*DB ROW*
1/1/2 [60]
60x10
70x10
80x10
90x7

*KEISER BI-LATL ROW  -  EX*
1/0/2 [60]
120x15
160x9.5
190x5.5
180x6

*SEATD CBL ROW* (Wide Pronated grip)
1/0/1 [60]
#8x12
#9x10
#10x10
#11x7

*DB SHRUGS*
2/1/2 [60]
50x10
55x10
60x10

*Macro Totals*
Cal = 4589
Totfat = 178.6
Sod = 4.2g
Carb = 454.9
Sug = 214.7
Pro = 448.8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *THURS 23JN050535*
> 
> Cardio:
> 
> ...



I would have peed behind a bush 

4600 cals ...!!!     That's alot!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I would have peed behind a bush
> 
> 4600 cals ...  That's alot!


Didn't have to pee  

4600 gets me this...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2005)

PIC DATES = 30MY05 - 24JN05

14 Days after race for the cure...

Starting to see some separation in the muscles...
Chest filling over into bi's  
Legs, Traps-need big work


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2005)

*FRI 24JN051645*

*Bench*
2/1/3 [60]
135x10
185x7
205x4
205x4

*SETD MLTY PRS* (Behind)
1/1/3 [60]
95x12
115x7
135x4
135x3---- 

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
1/1/3 [60]
180x14
230x8
270x4
230x4
180x7

*ARNOLD PRS*
2/1/2 [60]
40x15
45x9
50x5
50x7----  

*DIPS *
0.5/0/2 [30] (all w/BW)
x7
x8
x6
x5
Concentrated on speed w/these out of the hole 

Starting to feel natural test highs and adrenaline surges 
this a good sign (the diet)

I guarantee no more than 4 more weeks, I will plateau 
let's hope progress continues


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Didn't have to pee
> 
> 4600 gets me this...



   Oh.....!!

Nice work!!   You are really leaning up.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 25, 2005)

*SAT 25JN050735*

*Cardio*:

*WALK* 0.5mi
*RUN* 3.5mi

Thermometer outside said 83F when I left @ 07:35
was 87F @ 08:15 when I got back!!??!!?

... It's freakin hot... Sweat my ass off


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 25, 2005)

looking solid bro, good job on the progress. 

hey you live in India? what the heck is it like there? I've always kinda wondered just
haven't had the opprotunity to go there yet.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 25, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> looking solid bro, good job on the progress.
> 
> hey you live in India? what the heck is it like there? I've always kinda wondered just
> haven't had the opprotunity to go there yet.


If you go, stay away from cities, 
treat it like a camping trip and U will B ok 

It is Not like America


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 25, 2005)

I heard there is allot of hot women there, how true is this? don't you live in a big city?


http://www.aneki.com/beautiful.html


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 25, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> I heard there is allot of hot women there, how true is this? don't you live in a big city?
> 
> 
> http://www.aneki.com/beautiful.html


 ...


Location:Southern Asia, bordering the Arabian Sea and the Bay of Bengal, between Burma and Pakistan *Population:**1,065,070,607* (July 2004 est.) Capital:New Delhi GDP per capitaurchasing power parity - $2,900 (2004 est.)



1 out of 1,065,070,607...
Not a good ratio 

No more talk of this


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 27, 2005)

*MON 27JN051715*

All Today @ 1/1/3 [60]

*Bench*
135x12
185x9
205x6
205x4

*Incl DB*
70x13
80x8
80x8
80x6

*TECHNO CHEST*
150x6
150x6
150x4
130x5??

*Sw-BL INCL DB FLY*
30x15
45x8
45x9
45x7


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2005)

Ahhh... So Freakin Lazy 

*28JN051700*

*CARDIO*

*Walk* 0.5mi
*Run *3.8mi

I decided, I needed to blow off steam after work today...

Took off north of my house w/sunny skies, to jog down the dirt road which runs behind my sub...

about 2 miles from home it starts to sprinkle...

about a minute later the sky falls on me...

Lightning crashing, HUGE thunderclaps...
Running through rivers of mud at this point...

Then as soon as I get back in the neighborhood on concrete,
it all stops... I never knew nylon clothes could get so heavy  

If it wasn't for the mud, 
and the pickup trucks blazing by me throwing up road-splatter

It would have been fun


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2005)

*WED 29JN050730*

All sets and reps @ 1/1/2 [90], this WO

*TECHNO SEATD LEG CURL*
100x16
120x13
140x56
150x5

*TECHNO EXTENSION*
60x12
80x10
100x6
100x8

Knees a little stiff @ the start of these...
All reps = _STRICT, STRICT, STRICT_, for these two motions


*SQUAT*
95x13
115x13
135x11
155x9 -->  

_(Feel lke such a wuss not getting more weight up)_ 

*DB FWD LUNGE*
(onto 1/2 ball)
25x8
30x7
35x6 <-- out of shoulder stamina  
(switch to str bar)
90x10 

*LEG PRS*
240x12
300x14
360x11 ...
Holy Sh#t, that last set burned, 
(Not used to that motion)

quad stretch
ham stretch
groin stretch
trunk twist stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2005)

*WED 29JN051600*

*CHINS*
1/1/2 [90]
x9
x6
x5.5
x6 <--- Stuck this one

*KEISER BI-AX UPR BACK*
1/0/2 [90]
120x13
140x11
160x10
180x10 

*SETD CBL ROW (close grip)*
1/1/2 [90]
#10x12
#11x8
#12x6
#12x5.5

*UNDRHND CLOSE GRP CHIN*
1/1/2 [90] (BW)
x8
x5
x5.5
x4.5

Good effort, felt like my back is going to repond today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2005)

How's the repaired hernia feeling??    Are you going to start doing deads??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How's the repaired hernia feeling?? Are you going to start doing deads??


Yes I feel like paper-man  

All two dimensional 

The deads will begin 1st leg workout after recovery week 8  

I need the natural test surge as well


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2005)

*THURS 30JN051730*
TEMPO'S 1/1/2 [90] TODAY

*STDG STR BAR CURL*
65X11
85X10
95X7
95X6  

*SKULZ*
60X16
80X13
100X10
110X5.5 =(Lost strength in wrist/grip, had more tricep power)

*ICARIAN PREACHER MACH*
70X13
90X9
110X6
110X6

*CLOSE GRP BNCH*
135X12
155X10
185X6
185X6  (TOTAL FOCUS!)

*STDG DB HMR CURL*
30X11
35X10
40X8
40X7

*SETD SW-BALL CBL TRI PRS*
40X16
60X12
80X6
80X5.5 --> Balance a bitch here  
50X10

Loads of whole body stretching and Yoga movement


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2005)

*FRI 01JL051715*
1/1/2 [90]

*DB SHLDR PRS*
30X22
40X16
50X12
60X9
70X5.5

*UPRIGHTS*
95X12
115X9
135X5 <---LITTLE SLOPPIER THAN I WOULD LIKE
95X11

*ICARIAN SIDE LATL RAISE MACH*
20X15
40X13
60X7
70X5 <--- HIT THE WALL

*SMITH MLTY PRS (BEHIND)*
90X12
110X7
110X5
110X5 <--- GREAT FOCUS, BUT NO STRENGTH

*45deg FR-SIDE DB RAISE*
20X11
25X5
25X6
22.5X6
15X7 <--- NOTHING LEFT!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2005)

*WED 06JL051645*

Tempo for all today = 1/2/2 [90]

*DB Bench*
60x17
70x13
80x10
90x6

*DB Incl*
70x13
70x10
80x6
80x7 <---  

*HMR STR DCLN*
180x8
200x6
200x6
220x6 <---  

*STDG INCL CBL FLY*
40x10
45x10
50x8
60x6 + 35x7<-- 1/0/1


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2005)

*THURS 07JL050535*
Walk 0.25 Mile
Run 3.0 Mile


*THURS 07JL051625*

*STR BAR CURL*
1/1/2 [60]
65x13
85x10
105x5
105x4 - ???   

*SKULLZ*
1/1/2 [90]
70x16
90x13
90x11
90x7

*Icarian Preacher Curl*
1/1/2 [60]
90x12
110x6
110x6
110x4 -  

*Close Grips*
1/1/2 [60]
135x13
175x5
175x5
175x5 - Little Sloppy Here 

*STDG HMR CURL*
1/1/2 [60]
35x9
40x8
45x6
45x6 

*Seated Dip MACH*
1/1/2 [60]
180x15
255x8
255x8
270x5 + 165x7 

Good stretch LWR & UPR
_(Didn't stretch after run this AM)   _


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2005)

Whadup MM??    I'm at week 8 of my recovery.   The brace comes of next Wednesday.    How about you?

BTW - Nice guns in the OPEN CHAT thread


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2005)

Feeling good...

Started DL's last week...

Week 9 on Monday...

Having a hard time balancing the Gains in lifting & Cardio 

Strength is my key here though...

Need to get with it on Legs more!!

4th of July screwed me also...  Ate a bunch of BBQ & Fat stuff


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2005)

*FRI 08JL051620*

*CHINS*
2/1/2 [90]
x7
x10
x8
x5 <--- STRICT  

*HMR STR HI-PULL*
1/1/2 [90]
180x16
270x11
360x4.5 <--- Too heavy for now (Goal)
320x6.5

*Keiser BI-LATL UPR BK*
150x12
180x7
190x7
200x6 <--- Dropped the return count on rep 6  

*DB ROW*
1/1/2 [90]
60x12
70x10
80x9
95x6
95x5.5 <---  

*Supinated Close Grip CHINS*
1/0/1 [60]
x6
x6
x4.5
x5 <--- Good Focus


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2005)

*SAT 09JL051005*

Cardio

*Walk* 0.5 mi
*Run* 4.0 mi

Started out ok then got really hot...
I've got to get out of bed earlier


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

*SAT 09JL051300*

*DB LATL RAISE*
1/0/1 [60]
15x8
20x13
20x12
25x7.5
25x7

*UPRIGHTS*
1/1/2 [90]
85x13
85x12
115x6
115x7

*DL w/toe raise*
*& SHRUG*
1/1/1 [90]
135x7
185x6
185x6
185x5
185x3.5 <--- Lost Grip  
_These were a bitch to keep count of_  

*DB Arnold Press*
1/1/2 [90]
40x13
50x10
60x8
70x4 <--- Hit the wall
 Oh Well 

*SW BALL SETD*
*REAR CBL FLY*
1/0/2 [60]
30x6
30x7
25x8
25x6.5 ---> 15x8


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

*MON 11JL051645*

*DB BENCH*
2/1/2 [90]
85x9
95x7
100x5
100x4.5 <--- My body was crooked on the bench, but I went anyway 

*HMR STR INCL PRS*
2/1/2 [60]
180x6, 5 ,5 ,4.5 

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
1/1/2 [60]
210x8
230x6
250x5
250x4 

*30deg PEC CONTRCT MACH*
1/1/2 [60]
80x11
110x6
110x5.5
110x5.5

*Close Grips*
2/1/2 [60]
135x5
155x6
155x5 <--- Hit the wall


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 12, 2005)

*TUES 12JL050515*

CARDIO

*Walk* = 0.5 mile
*Run *= 3.5 mile 

Despite the weather...
_(75deg & 80% Humidity @ 0530 in the morning)_

Had a great stride this morning 

Hope this continues


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 14, 2005)

*THURS 14JL050605*

CARDIO

*WALK* = 0.3 miles
*RUN* = 3.5 miles

Felt like doo-doo today

Worked 11 hrs on Tues w/ 4hrs sleep & no WO
worked 12 hrs Wed w/ 5hrs last night & no WO

Wasting away...  this shit has to stop
The job is taking away my health again

Somethings gonna give 

Hope I get my WO this afternoon...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2005)

Damn MM - What kind of work do you do ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Damn MM - What kind of work do you do ?


Data MGT for Auto Eng...  



I don't get no overtime either =


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Damn MM - What kind of work do you do ?


Where are you?

Inside Tips??? -- They hiring?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Where are you?
> 
> Inside Tips??? -- They hiring?



I do Oracle DBA and SAP BASIS administration on LINUX, UNIX and Windows...I work south of AA so it's a hike for me.

Are you in Troy ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I do Oracle DBA and SAP BASIS administration on LINUX, UNIX and Windows...I work south of AA so it's a hike for me.
> 
> Are you in Troy ?


AA?

Clawson south-side, Across the street from Troy 
But I live in Macomb, so I hike too far also 

You do the Hardcore DBA SH-tuff...

I mostly do transfers, translations, documentation, and some CAD work.
I have it setup so everything is in windows...

Are you in automotive?... again


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2005)

*FRI 15JL051720*

Holy F#ckin sheep $h!t!?!?

I got to WO today 

Missed most of the week so I hae do do an all out  


*CHINS*
2/1/2 [90]
x8
x6
x5.5
x5

*UPRIGHTS*
1/1/2 [90]
95x12
115x7
135x5.5
135x5

*BB ROW*
1/1/2 [90]
135x13
185x10
205x6
205x6
The 205's were cake on my lats, I just don't have the grip stamina
w/straps I could have buried 275 I think

*ARNOLDS*
1/1/2 [90]
45x11
55x10
65x6
70x5 !!!!! Tight Too!

*HMR STR*
*HI-PULL*
1/1/2 [90]
270x11
320x8
360x5
360x6.5 <---   

*STDNG MLTY*
(front)
1/1/2 [90]
95x11
135x3 <---  
115x6
115x5

*CBL LATL RAISE*
1/1/2 [60]
#3x8, 9, 7, 7

*SETD OVR-HD*
*FRENCH PRS*
1/1/2 [90]
70x15
90x7
100x8
110x5 <--- Tapped


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2005)

*SAT 16JL051015*

CARDIO

Raining like hell in SE MI today 
I wanted to run stairs and trails this morning, but  


Long series of stretches...

*WALK* = 0.5 mi @4.0
*RUN* = 3.0mi @ 6.5, 0.5mi @ 7.0, 0.5mi @ 7.8...

Weird running on treadmill = BOOOOOOORING 

_Felt pretty good though, got some compliments from two of the trainers_ 

Weighed in @ 203 afterward -->  

(I don't know how I feel about that)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 17, 2005)

*SUN 17JL051015*

*LG XTNSN =*warmup
1/1/2 [60]
60x15
80x10
100x12
120x10

*FRT SQT*
*UNCROSSED*
2/1/2 [90]
65x10
85x10
95x9
115x6
115x4 <-- OH SHIT  

*DL's*
1/1/2 [90]
135x10
185x10
[120] <--- on the edge of  here
225x7
225x8

*10 STEP*
*MULTI-PLANE LUNGE PATTERN-REP*
*W/ TORSO TWIST*

12lb med ball & [90]

warmup = x2 w/o twist

x3
x3
x3
 These sucked... I looked like a fool, I have not done the complete
pattern for probably two years, and it showed  
I even had to draw the pattern and tape it up on the squat cage
in front of me, because I was losing the step order 
(This also means I did not tempo the execution either)

*SETD LG CURL*
2/1/2 [90]
100x13
120x13
150x7
170x5 --> 100x6 

Loads of stretching 

I have not used any of the 3 big exercises here (FS, DL, 10stp lunge)
in my WO in over a year!!!! These sucked and are going to
haunt me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> AA?
> 
> Clawson south-side, Across the street from Troy
> But I live in Macomb, so I hike too far also
> ...



I'm in the CEMENT business not automotive (thank god).    

Your workouts are looking good     Good to see the DL's.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2005)

*MON 18JL051645*

*DB BENCH*
2/2/2 [90]
Wmp = 70x13
90x6
100x4
100x3.5
90x4

*INCL DB PRS*
2/2/2 [90]
70x10
80x6
85x5
85x5 <---  

*HMR STR DCLN*
2/2/2 [90]
180x10
230x6
230x5
230x4.5

*PEC-DEC*
1/1/2 [90]
90x12
100x11
100x10
120x5.5 <--- Hit the wall

*LYING SEATED AB CRUNCH MACH *--?? 
2/2/3 [60]
20x?x4

*HANGING LEG RAISE*
2/1/3 [60]
x5
x5
x5.5 <--- 


BW = 207, Post WO


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks good MM..........What weight are you shooting for ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks good MM..........What weight are you shooting for ?


Whatchoo mean?...  On what, BW?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Whatchoo mean?...  On what, BW?




Weighed in @ 203 afterward -->  

(I don't know how I feel about that)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Weighed in @ 203 afterward -->
> 
> (I don't know how I feel about that)


 
Yeah... after, I trained for that 5k...

I started the new diet, and my weight SHOT up to 213-215...
Seemed like I was on my way to huge 


Now I'm down hovering around 205-207..  

I have been doing some good running though,
and my strength is slowly increasing...

So I don't know..  Goal BW !?!?  


I want to be benching around 300 for at least 5-6
and I need to get my squats and deads over 315-340 for reps 

Although the front squats I did SUN were killer, 
I actually enjoyed doing them w/an uncrossed grip

So if I can get those up aroung 250-275, I'll be happy...
(of course keeping the strict rep/set tempo's)
(I feel really strong doing all those w/no spotter or help--
people look at me strange when I am doing a two second hold
with the 100lb DB's)  

And I just started pushups and stuff before cardio runs...
need them to improve + getting back my flexibility

And then I can channel all this strength, stamina, and flexibility
into speed 

Is that what you wanted to know?  


(and when I get done, I am going to track down GotHand?, Yhank, & Unit
and crush them like the parasite's they are)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

*WED 20JL051705*

*CHINS*
1/1/2 [60]
x8
x5
x4.5
x4

*HMR STR HI-PULL*
2/1/2 [90]
270x10
360x5
360x5
360x4
360x4.5!

*STANDING DBL-ARM*
*DB ROW* (supinated)
1/1/2 [90]
60x12
70x8
80x7
90x5
90x4
_(This was a trip!...  Done just like underhand BB row,_
_but with DB's (from the floor, not rack or bench)_

*UPRIGHTS*
1/1/2 [90]
95x10
115x6.5
135x5.5
135x4
135x4

*RR PEC DEC*
1/1/2 [60]
120x10
120x9
140x5.5
140x6


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2005)

*FRI 22JL050645*

CARDIO

*WALK* = 0.4 mi
*RUN*  = 4.0 mi

WO's not productive again this week...
too many HR's in office 

Felt good to wake up with my sweetie, who has been out of town this week.
Get out on the road and blow out some stress and anxiety -


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Really great w/o's in here BRother Monkey!!! Excellent numbers!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2005)

THANKS AA...


Getting there!...







Wherever that is -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2005)

*FRI 22JL051710 -  *

*ARNOLDS*
1/1/2 [90]
w=40x12
50x10
60x9
70x5
70x4

*STNDG MLTY*
(Behind head)
2/1/2/1 [90]
w= 65x10
95x10
115x5
115x4.5
115x4
115x4

*SIDE + FRT*
*LATL COMBO*
1/1/2 [90]
17.5x12+8
20x10+6
20x10+6
20x9+5
20x8+4

*BB SHRUG*
2/1/2 [90]
135x11
185x10
205x9
225x5.5
225x6
Grip = weak point again 

*HMR STR Grip Trainer*
2/2/2 [60]
90x6
90x8
90x7
90x5 <--- 

*FRT SQT + SNGL JERK*
70x6+1
90x6+1
110x7+1
110x6+1
My form was "of course" horrible - 

Here is the Grip Trainer...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 24, 2005)

*SUN 24JL051010*

CARDIO

*WALK* = 0.5mi
*RUN* = 4.0mi

Was out of town Sat night, till Sunday...

no WO only cardio... Rained like a bastard
then stopped and was like a swamp - 

I sweat all day long... - NO AC !?!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2005)

*MON 25JL051645*

*Shoulder Rotations*
1/0/1 [0]
INT-DN= 25lbx 13, 13, 10
EXT-UP= 25lbx 13, 12, 11
INT-IN= 30lbx 15, 15, 15, 13
EXT-OUT= 30lbx 8, 8, 7, 7

*Clean and press*
(Not split step)
1/1/1 [90]
95x8
115x6
135x6
155x4
185x 1.5, 1, 1, 1 <--- Just getting used to being in a half squat
with that weight over my head 

*Snatch Stretching*
(performing the snatch with 30lb bar and exaggerated movements)
30x 5, 4, 3

*Hanging Straight Leg Raise*
1/1/3 [60]

LBWx 5, 7, 6


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

*TUES 26JL050535*

CARDIO

*WALK*= 0.5mi
*RUN*= 4.0mi

FELT OK...

Think I'm finally getting used to the extra half mile (3.5-4.0)
Not going any higher than this though...
(Until another race comes up)

Running to beat the thunderstorm again this morning 
WTF with MI weather!?!?

 =AZ... 
 =AZ... 
 =AZ... 
 =AZ... 
 =AZ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *TUES 26JL050535*
> 
> CARDIO
> 
> ...



It was a bad storm this morning....We were driving 20 MPH on 275 because of the down pour!!

What's going on MM???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It was a bad storm this morning....We were driving 20 MPH on 275 because of the down pour!!
> 
> What's going on MM???


Looking into another job in Phoenix...

I have an insider in HR at this company...
(Fingers crossed)

Yeah... I was commuting at the start of the downpour...
(I love when people put on their "Dumbshit Driver" hats) -  

I saw a yellow-moomba on a trailer going south, when I was headed up to Houghton Lake on Saturday -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Looking into another job in Phoenix...
> 
> I have an insider in HR at this company...
> (Fingers crossed)
> ...



Maybe it was mine....I just sold the YellowMoomba on Saturday.    I'm looking for a Pontoon and wave runner instead.   We never really did a lot of skiing.    I have a bunch of friends with ski boats so if I ever get the fix I can go with them.

Good luck with the gig in AZ!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just sold the YellowMoomba on Saturday


 

- 

Pontoon!?!?, you going to tie up to the liver raft? - 

(I was looking at aluminum jet boats)






Good for fishing and skiing - 

Kinda pricey, but they supposedly hold their value - 

Check this out! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 27, 2005)

*WED 27JL051630*

*CHINS*
1/1/2 [60]
x8
x7
x6

*BB Rows*
1/1/2 [60]
185x9
205x8,7 <---Grip Loss, not Lat failure

*HMR STR*
*HI-PULL*
1/1/1 [60]
270x8
360x6, 5.5

*DB Uprights*
1/1/2 [60]
50x7, 7, 8!

*Ext Shoulder Rotations*
1/0/1 [0]
ran 3 sets like circuit
up & than out

25x3sets

Less than 40min WO!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> -
> 
> Pontoon!?!?, you going to tie up to the liver raft? -
> 
> ...



Cool Vid !!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 28, 2005)

*THURS 28JL051650*

*LEG EXTENSION*
1/2/2 [60]
50x15
60x10
70x10
80x8

*Close Grips*
1/1/2 [90]
135x10
165x7
185x5
185x4
185x4
185x4

*BB CURL*
1/1/2 [90]
65x8 - wrmp
85x7
95x6
100x5
100x5
100x4.25

*SNGL ARM DB TRI EXTNSN*
2/1/2 [60]
30x10
35x6
40x4
40x4

*Clean & Jerks*
95x1, 1, 1, 1
135x1
155x0, 1, 1
175x1
200x0, 0 <---  Ahh, FUCK-ME!!  

I didn't have the balls to get under the 200
I had it over my head on the 1st, put it up, but didn't stick it pretty enough
Frazzled my nerves and spiked my adrenaline
on the 2nd, got it past the squat but failed the press-  
Still spooked I think, been a few too many years - 

My form is terrible, I need a coach and some bumper plates


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2005)

*FRI 29JL050545*

CARDIO

*WALK* 0.5mi
*RUN *4.0mi

I am still sticking between the 2nd to 3rd mile range, it is when I begin
to tire, (@2) but, before the endorphins kick in (@3) -  

Was supposed to run yesterday morn, but, calves felt a little crampy
I gave it an extra day and it was good!!

Had great energy, smoothe stride, and finished the last 1/3 mile
with a srong finish (by at least 1.5-2.0 MPH faster)

The outside temp was also much cooler this morning... about 60F


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2005)

*FRI 29JL051530*

*EXT ROTNS*
2/0/2 [0]
2 circuits @ #1(10?)
2 circuits @ #2(20?)

*FRT SQT*
*W-WRIST  TWIST*
2/2/2 [90]
95x6+15x1
115x6+15x1
135x5+15x1
155x3+15x1
175x2+15x1
185x1

*ARNOLDS*
2/1/2 [90]
40x10
50x8
60x6
70x5

*RR PECDEC*
2/1/2 [60]
100x10
120x7
120x6
120x7
120x5.5

*DB LATL RAISE*
2/2/2 [60]
15x8
20x7
25x4.5
20x6
20x6
20x6 -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2005)

The *"wrist twist"* I speak of... is one of these thingees
that GotHand? is demonstrating below


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2005)

*SUN 31JL050930*

CARDIO

*WALK* 0.5 @ 4.0
*RUN* 1.3 @ 6.7 + 0.1 @ 7.0 + 0.1 @ 8.0
*WALK* 0.25 @ 3.0


*LEG PRESS*
2/1/2 [90]
270x15
450x10
630x8
810x6
900x5 <-- little scared here, wanted a belt

*PWR SQT MACHINE*
2/1/2 [90]
270x10
360x10
450x6
540x6

*LUMBAR EXTENSIONS*
2/2/2 [60]
BWx10
BWx9
10x6
10x6

*OVRHD SQT*
2/1/2 [60]
40x6, 6, 6, 6

*SETD LG CURL*
2/1/2 [60}
100x10
120x7
140x5 - 
140x5 - 
110x6 ---> 80x7 = Spent  

Loads of stretching


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 1, 2005)

Impressive results so far.  What kind of a job are you looking for in AZ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> Impressive results so far. What kind of a job are you looking for in AZ?


I am looking for something in Design, engineering, probably defense related, but, I could also stand medical equipment engineering...

Unfortunately my background is in Automotive -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2005)

*MON 01AU051650*

*BENCH*
2/2/2 [90]
w= 135x10
185x6
205x5
225x3
205x3 <-- Could've got 4 with a spotter, if not scared

*HMR STR MLTY INCL*
2/2/2 [90]
140x8
160x6
160x5
160x4
160x4 

*DIPS*
3/2/2 [90]
BWx7, 6, 6, 5, 5

This doesn't look like many numbers
But those two mississippi count holds at the bottom of these were killer...

(And I held the weight at the bottom!!!
No resting the bar or getting comfortable, this is a static solid two count hold, with a two count press out of it!  no speed, just slow solid strength)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

*TUES 02AU051845*

Cardio

Didn't feel much like running, but wanted to do intervals for a change..

 - Big mistake! -    (thermometer read 92F)

Warmed up with-

*Flutter kicks* @ 4-count cadence 3 sets of 30
*Walked* 0.5 mi

Then in a stroke of genius I *ran intervals* where

I jogged half the length of a street at a reduced pace to my normal stride then sprinted the 2nd half of the street

The length of the street randomly determined the length of the set...

After each set I dropped and did pushups till failure, hopping up to only begin jogging again - 

This was about *2.2 miles* worth (estimated)

The last sprint (Home stretch) I was running off the sidewalk because my eyes were clouded with stinging perspiration

Sucked, but I feel tough now - 

My neighbors probably think I'm a space cadet, for stopping in front of all their houses to do pushups -


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *TUES 26JL050535*
> 
> CARDIO
> 
> ...



The only problem with AZ is do you want to run in 110-120 degree weather ( june-sept).....and is that healthy to do so?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The only problem with AZ is do you want to run in 110-120 degree weather ( june-sept).....and is that healthy to do so?


I lived south of death valley for 3+ years, all it takes is climitization..

I wouldn't try that the first summer there - 

But In a dry heat, after slow exposure, I can take 100-110f (tops)

In '92' there was an 11 day stretch where the temp didn't go below 100
(even at night) and the peak of this, was two days where it hit 132 -  
I worked outside both days, changing truck tires

We checked the military standard water intake recommendation
and think it was past A gallon per hour, and off the chart
I believe it said "seek shelter" -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2005)

Did you run today ??    It's frickin' hot out there!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Did you run today ?? It's frickin' hot out there!!!!


Ran yesterday...
Go back a page and check it out
(was interesting -  )


(my outside thermometer had read @ 92)
clocked the distance on my way home today

was 2.6 miles  (I had written 2.2)

Still hot though... The AC in my pickup only works right if I'm
moving over 40mph, which is about 1/4 of my commute 

Sux to be me -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2005)

*WED 03AU051635*

*Shoulder Rotations*
1/0/1 [0]
INT DWN = 20x15, 20x15, 25x10
EXT UP   = 20x15, 20x15, 20x13
INT IN    = 25x15, 30x12, 30x16
EXT OUT = 25x12, 25x10, 25x10

*HMR STR GRIPPER*
2/3/2 [60]
90x11
90x6
90x5
90x5

*STDG BB CURL*
1/1/2 [90]
WMP = 65x12
95x7
105x6
105x6
115x3.5 <---  
110x4.5

*SKULLS*
2/2/2 [90]
WMP = 80x11
90x11
100x6
100x5
100x5
100x5 <--- Shaking like a bastard on this one


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*THURS 04AU050528*

CARDIO

*WALKED* 0.5mi
*RAN* 3.9mi

Terrible run today

My legs had absolutely no zoom - 

The intervals I did on Tues, wore me out I think
Good in the long run, but bad this morning

+ @ the two mile mark I had to stop & use the bathroom in a field

+ had to pause and *walk* 0.1mi @ the 3 mile mark (legs were throbbing)

+ got I don't know how many freakin mosquito bites - 

like I said what a wonderful experience -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2005)

*FRI 05AU051710*

*DB ROW*
1/1/2 [90]
70x10
90x8
110x6
110x6
110x6
110x5
Grip was weak point on all sets w/110

*DB UPRIGHT ROW*
1/1/2 [60]
40x10
50x7
60x5
60x5.5
60x5 <--- Cashed

*Icarian Vert Row 309*
(Med Pronated grip)
1/1/2 [60]
100x10
150x8
180x6
180x5
180x5

Short but sweet...

 - forgot the chins!
(did get a good pump though, forearms were bumpin)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2005)

*SAT 06AU051245*

*Clean & Press*
[60]
95x6, 6, 6

*Jerks, Alternating feet*
[60]
20x4, 4, 5
40x5, 5

*Clean & Jerk*
[?]
95x3, 3
115x3
135x2, 2, 1
165x2, 2, 2
185x1
(Tapped)

*Wrist Twist + HMR STR Gripper SS*
[0] -----1/3/2 [90]
25x1 ---> 90x6
25x1 ---> 90x5
25x1 ---> 90x5 <--- 
(Tapped)

On the twist 1 = rolling the weight from the floor to shoulder height
and back down (No dropping or free falling)

The 165's on C&J's were flawless
185 was not hot... I am not getting deep enough into the split jump
(might be scared!?!)

Went into the spa and stretched arms, shoulders, wrists, and legs
for about 15 minutes

Then to the warm pool for 15 minutes of underwater laps
(these help relax me, by controlling my breathing and heartrate)
(Soon I will move to the cold pool, as the lanes are longer)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 7, 2005)

*SUN 08AU051105*

*B-BALL COURT INTERVAL RUN*
(two courts, side by side)
WALK 2-laps
RUN INTERVALS 14-laps clockwise
WALK 2-laps
RUN INTERVALS 14-laps counterclockwise
WALK 2laps

_The intervals are... jog the long sides of the courts_
_sprint the short,_
_increasing the difference in intensity_
_along the course of 14 laps_

_EX= at the first lap, the two speeds are similar, at a speedy paced run_
_but on lap 14..._
_the slow jog is almost a walk_
_and the sprint is 100% balls-out_
_the greater the difference in speeds_
_the more leg work to start and stop_

_This keeps a constant cardio pace, warms everythnig up to prevent_
_any muscle straining, and covers a full spectrum of speeds_

*MULTI-PLANE LUNGES (10step)*
with torso twist and pivot
the ten steps = 1 repetition
10lb medball x 3, 3, 3, 3

*Shoulder Rotations*
INT DN- 20x20 20x13 20x11
EXT UP- 20x20 20x13 20x9
INT IN- 20x15 20x15 20x15
EXT OUT- 20x12 20x11 20x11

Ten minutes of underwater laps in warm pool
doubled up on the last three laps across...

_I need work on my turns, they need to be smoother_
_I am wasting alot of oxygen in the turn_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like you are working hard in here


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

My body is worn out...

I felt extremely tired and can't stay awake the last two days
My mind was tired as well, but I slept right after work until this morning
Now at least I can complete some of my projects at work

I am going to rest a few days till my body stops aching and I get my energy back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

Good plan!   A couple days rest will do you good


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

*MON 08AU051700*

took a nap -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

*Tues 09AU051800*

Took a power nap -


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice workouts.   Feeling better now?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2005)

*WED 10AU051735*

Ate a huge whole spicy turkey sandwich from Troy Deli...
(as big as a football)

Tried to take a nap - 

Must sleep -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

*THURS 11AU051820*

Started to go for a nice walk...

Began to rain...
Came home...




made a shake with NPB, SKIM, & PP - 
think I'll get some sleep if that's alright with you???

If it's not raining in the morn, I am going to do cardio
I'm refreshed I think -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2005)

Did you run today ?    It's supposed to be rainy all weekend.   It figures ---- I just picked up my boat last night


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Did you run today ? It's supposed to be rainy all weekend. It figures ---- I just picked up my boat last night


...  Yeah I got up at 04:28 with every intention of running
until I looked out the window - 

We'll see what happens...  SUX about your boat -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2005)

Are you running today?   It's nice and muggy out this morning      I'm off to the gym soon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 13, 2005)

*FRI 12AU051700*

*CBL LATL Raise*
1/1/2 [60]
40x2
40x12
40x11

*OVRHD SQT*
Training Bar x5, 5, 5
89x 3, 5, 8, 7, 9

*FRT SQT*
89x 7, 8, 8, 7, 6

*INCL DB FLY*
40x15
45x15
50x11

*URIGHTS*
95x10
115x8, 8, 8, 6 - Cashed

*Close Grips*
135x 8, 8, 8


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

SAT 13AU05

Was going to run...  didn't
was going to lift... didn't
was going to swim... didn't

I am a lazy piece of $h!t - 

Help, I think I have funked myself -  

+ I ate a large pizza


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

*SUN 14AU051200*

*LEG XTNSION*
1/1/2 [60]
warm=50x15
80x12
90x11
100x9

*OVR HD SQT* (snatched from the floor)
45x8, 8
65x8
85x4.5
95x6 <--- Hit myself, glanced the bar off my
forehead coming down from this - 
These were done nice and easy (slow) getting the balance down

*FRT SQT* (cleaned from the floor)
95x3
115x3
135x3
155x3
175x2
185x2 <--- I was scared on this one...

...stupid... I buried them like butta - 
(People are starting to watch)
The motions are coming easier, not as much thinking

+135 x2, 2 - jerks

*CHINS*
1/1/2 [60]
x7, 7, 5, 5

*TECHNO LEG CURL*
1/1/2 [60]
80x20
100x10
130x8
150x7
170x4.5 -  - puss - 

*INCL SITUP*
2/1/2 [60]
x10, 10, 10

*HMR STR GRIPPER*
1/4/2 [90]
90x7
112.5x 4, 4, 3 -  = totally cashed

loads of stretching in the spa
10 min underwater laps -  

My movement in the water is just not fluid enough -  
I think I am going to change out one of my running days for swimming
this will also work to build up my semi-sore L-rotator


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 15, 2005)

*MON 15AU051645*

*INCL DB FLY*
1/1/2 [90]
40x15
45x12, 12, 12, 12

*PEC DEC*
1/1/2 [90]
120x10, 10, 10, 10

*DB ROW*
1/1/2 [90]
90x10, 10, 10, 10
(Last reps of last set a little sloppy) -  

*BB FRONT RAISE (wide)*
1/1/2 [60]
30x10
35x10
40x10, 9.5 -  (Cashed)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2005)

I like the BB Front Raises


----------



## klmclean (Aug 15, 2005)

Finally found your journal  


And, yes, it really is 2:20 a.m. I'm going to bed now. Talk to ya tomorrow, or I guess I should say today


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Finally found your journal
> 
> 
> And, yes, it really is 2:20 a.m. I'm going to bed now. Talk to ya tomorrow, or I guess I should say today


Glad you stopped by - 
Hows the Cardio madness?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

I am just whipped...

Every time I do these olympic WO's at a decent intensity

I am Fucked 2 days afterward - 

I can barely think today, I feel like I need thirteen more hours of sleep - 

I hope I grow out of this!?!?

I haven't had whole body and mind depletetion
since my high-end military training days

Am I getting too old for this shit?


----------



## klmclean (Aug 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Glad you stopped by -
> Hows the Cardio madness?


Cardio madness is going good, eating madness not so good


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Cardio madness is going good, eating madness not so good


What do you mean???


----------



## klmclean (Aug 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What do you mean???


Let's see..................cookies, Taco Time, Burger King  . . . .should I go on?

The funny thing is I haven't put any weight on, so those spin classes must be saving my ass


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Let's see..................cookies, Taco Time, Burger King  . . . .should I go on? *<---- NO*
> 
> The funny thing is I haven't put any weight on, so those spin classes must be saving my ass


Yes, but you might already have those nibblable six pack abs
if it wasn't for the KING -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes, but you might already have those nibblable six pack abs
> if it wasn't for the KING -


 I know...........eating good today so far....... no plans for cookies, etc.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I know...........eating good today so far....... no plans for cookies, etc.


I think I see abs -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I think I see abs -


I hope so.......................


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

*TUES 16AU051830*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! -  

*WALK* - 0.5
*JOG *- 2.0
*WALK *- .15
*JOG/RUN* - 1.1

Stretch

This was not cool...
I said this morning that I felt fatigued... 

Well after the first mile, it was evident why!?!
My entire body disputed me attempting to run

In the last week (that I took off)
I did zero cardio, so I put on five pounds of flab

This combined with the new Olympic stuff
crushed my legs

I couldn't muster a stride until after two miles,
then when I was loose enough to go
my quads, low back, and even calves went... 

GOOD STUFF! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

*WED 17AU051620*

*L.I. CARDIO* = 10min walk + 10min X-trainer (armed eliptical) @ HR 140

*SNATCH PULL*
45x7
65x8
95x5
115x4
135x1, 2, 1

*JERK - W/1-FRT SQT*
135x1, 2
155x2
175x1, 1
135x4

*BB CURL + OVR HD FRENCH PR*
*(W/WRIST BEND)  SS*
1/1/2 [90]
50x10
60x10
70x10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *WED 17AU051620*
> 
> *L.I. CARDIO* = 10min walk + 10min X-trainer (armed eliptical) @ HR 140
> 
> ...



Lifts are looking good.    How do you like doing the Jerks and Snatches??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How do you like doing the Jerks and Snatches??


I'm not that hot on the technique yet, but I'm losing my fear
of throwing the weight around and over my head...

My whole body is wrecked from the lifts
They hit such different muscles it's not even funny

And even though I cant lift shit in the gym,
I am super strong, looking at everyday stuff...
...like my girlfriend weighs about 130, and I can now
toss her around like a rag doll

It feels good to put working out to some use -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm not that hot on the technique yet, but I'm losing my fear
> of throwing the weight around and over my head...
> 
> My whole body is wrecked from the lifts
> ...




Nice 

Hopefully you are only tossing her around between the sheets  

I'm anxious to start trying some new exercises over the next couple months.   You don't see too many people at LTF doing Olympic Style lifts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm anxious to start trying some new exercises over the next couple months. You don't see too many people at LTF doing Olympic Style lifts.


The hard part is setting the weights down gently
these lifts are mede to be done with bumper plates



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hopefully you are only tossing her around between the sheets


In this case, it was lovingly in the parking lot at BWW


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The hard part is setting the weights down gently
> these lifts are mede to be done with bumper plates
> 
> In this case, it was lovingly in the parking lot at BWW



Parking Lot .....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Parking Lot .....


WE were just saying goodnight, you dirty dog -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> WE were just saying goodnight, you dirty dog -




Whaaaaat ..... ???    LOL


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Whaaaaat ..... ??? LOL


Is that the Randy from American Idol "Whaaaat"?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2005)

*THURS 18AU051700*

*CARDIO*

Stretch = quads & low-back stiff as hell -  

*INTERVALS*
WALK 3 laps-CCW
JOG 5 laps-CCW
INTERVAL RUN 14 laps-CCW
WALK 2 laps-CW
INTERVAL RUN 14 laps-CW
WALK 2 laps-CCW
INTERVAL RUN 7 laps-CCW
WALK 1 lap-CW
INTERVAL RUN 7 laps-CW
WALK 2 laps-CW

*KILLERS* (B-Ball Shuttle)
5X

More Stretching

This should have added up to 3 miles of intervals!?
My legs did not like this today
but I have two days leg rest now, before Sunday's O-lifts -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Is that the Randy from American Idol "Whaaaat"?



  Sure  LOL


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Is that the Randy from American Idol "Whaaaat"?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*SAT 19AU050730*

Internal & External shoulder *rotations*
1/0/1 [0]

15x3-sets of each motion
int-in
ext-out
int-dwn
ext-up

*shoulder stretching* with olympic straight bar
(snatch width grip)

lower body and back stretching

*HOT-SPA*
more lower body and back stretching

*COLD POOL*
*10* laps w-paddle board (practicing breathing)
*20* laps freestyle
*6* laps breast stroke

This was a freakin joke
I am not trained for waterborne fitness any longer
(But, that's why were here right!?)

my stroke proficiency is Shit
it was only on the last five laps of freestyle
that I got my breathing and pace under control

After every lap I had to stop and gasp (not cool)
and my technique in the breast stroke is like a retarded frog - 

I am used to the running, where I can keep a constant flow of oxygen
moving into my lungs!!!!....

-This is very different, I know how I am supposed to breathe,
but my body has not been conditioned to conserve o2 like that -  

Again, technique and repetition will create mastery in the water

the whole thing took about 30 min (decent cardio)
and I would have gone to 10 laps on the BS but they
cleared the pool due to possible lightning strike -  (F#$king MI)

we are here to learn and improve, and this was a good workout for my shoulders.... 
I hope to improve before Vegas -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2005)

Are you training for a Triathlon ??   Swimming sucks...   I mean it's hard


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

Pretty interesting stuff in here BRother Monkey!!! I'll read up on your journal to get a better idea!!! I hear ya with the swimming, it's ALOT harder than people imagine, keep it up and you'll be as good as Ian Thorpe my Friend!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Are you training for a Triathlon


Nope...

just part of my goals, to have superior fitness
(compared to present)
in the water

I am so sick of worrying what I look like,
or how much I can bench...

This is simply based on flexibility and overall bodily performance -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## klmclean (Aug 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...like my girlfriend weighs about 130, and I can now
> toss her around like a rag doll


 lucky girl...............


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> lucky girl...............


Lucky cause shes so bony???

or because I'm getting strong enough to manhandle her -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

*SUN 21AU050900*

*Leg Extension*
1/1/1 [60]
80x10, 10
100x10, 10

*Overhead squat* (lifted from the floor)
and then...[+ 2 full snatch]
45x5, 6+
65x5+
85x5+
100x5+
120x3+, 3, 2

*FRONT SQUAT* (lifted from floor)
and then...[+ single jerk]
100x3+
135x2, 2+
155x2+
175x2, 2+
195x2+ (no lift=push)
205x2 <--- Lost LH grip @ thigh on way down (no chalk)
Big noise... Everybody looked... I let loose the F-bomb
pretty loud, cause my MP3 was up - oops

*DB SPLIT*
*JUMP TO LUNGE* (left & right)
BWx10
10x6
20x6
30x5, 4
these were pretty cool (but tough)
Starting from a parallel stance,
Elevate up on the toes, jump to as much vert as possible
split into the lunge for a solid hold then step to parallel

*BB Jerk* (from floor)- 
60x3, 3

*Seated Leg Curl* (techno)
100x12
150x10
170x6, 5 --->(drop) 100x10

*50deg INCL SIT UP*
1/1/2 [60]
BWX10, 10, 10, 

STRETCHING 

HOT SPA
STRETCHING

FEELING IT =


----------



## klmclean (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Lucky cause shes so bony???
> 
> or because I'm getting strong enough to manhandle her -


Why the manhandleing part of course  
What woman doesn't want to be manhandled by a big muscular guy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> What woman doesn't want to be manhandled by a big muscular guy


Well I am not that big or muscular,

But I did surprise her by dropping by her other gym
this morning where she and her friend were working out

(I manhandled them both) -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well I am not that big or muscular,
> 
> But I did surprise her by dropping by her other gym
> this morning where she and her friend were working out
> ...


Lucky girls 

P.S. You look muscular to me judging by your photos


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Lucky girls
> P.S. You look muscular to me judging by your photos


THank you sweetie -  

BTW, where are my new pics you promised me, skinny abs girl -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> THank you sweetie -
> 
> BTW, where are my new pics you promised me, skinny abs girl -


You're welcome, just being honest  

I'll try to get my pics up by Friday, I'm living on fish and greenbeans all week, so hopefully we'll have "some" abs showing


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm sure you will -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will -


Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Keep your fingers crossed for me


Do you have a goal BF% or something you are going for??? -  

or just the appearance of abs


----------



## klmclean (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Do you have a goal BF% or something you are going for??? -
> 
> or just the appearance of abs


Not so much worried about my BF% it's where it should be now, but I just want my abs to be more defined, this means absolutely no junk for me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Get those abs out there, and then you can come out to Vegas
and you may get to actually WO with Goal Getter herself, in the flesh -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

I feel like a cross between Monte Hall, and a used car salesman -


----------



## klmclean (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Get those abs out there, and then you can come out to Vegas
> and you may get to actually WO with Goal Getter herself, in the flesh -


I wish I could, I would love to go, when is it again


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm going October 12-16...  WED-SUN

Some people are only going Thurs-Sun


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Really think about it, you can do it, you just have to try - 
I have to go to bed...  Gnite, I'll be dreaming of all of us hanging
by the pool in sunny Nevada..

(October has to be cold up there by you) hint-hint ...


----------



## klmclean (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Really think about it, you can do it, you just have to try -
> I have to go to bed... Gnite, I'll be dreaming of all of us hanging
> by the pool in sunny Nevada..
> 
> (October has to be cold up there by you) hint-hint ...


I'll see what I can do..........Good night


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Monkey?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Monkey?


I did my WO in 45 min today - 

Nothing close to your speedy technique -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

*MON 22AU051700*

*INCL DB FLY*
1/1/2 [60]
40x12
50x10, 10, 10, 10

*PEC DEC* (low)
1/1/2 [60]
120x10, 10, 10, 10

*DB ROW*
1/1/2 [90]
90x10
95x10, 10, 10, 10 <--- Grip sore but feeling stronger 

*BB Front Raise (wide)*
1/1/2 [60]
45x10, 10, 10, 9.5

Not enough sleep last night = 4-5 hours??
Sore low back today - 
hope I can sleep it off!?
Cardio tomorrow will suck with stiff erectors -


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Monkey!!! Sorry to hear about the sore back and lack of sleep, good luck with the cardio tomorrow my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2005)

> Not enough sleep last night = 4-5 hours??



There's only one excuse for only getting 4 hours of sleep .....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> There's only one excuse for only getting 4 hours of sleep .....


So I guess sitting up, posting here, like an idiot doesn't count -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So I guess sitting up, posting here, like an idiot doesn't count -



Nope (unless it leads to  )   LOL


----------



## klmclean (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry I missed you today, going to bed now, it's 2:32 a.m.   Up late again working of course


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed you today, going to bed now, it's 2:32 a.m.  Up late again working of course


You don't want to talk to me anyway...  I'm only going to further torment you
about Vegas -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2005)

*TUES 23AU051900*

*CARDIO*

OMFG -  

*WALK* - 0.4mi
*RUN* - 3.2mi
*WALK* - 0.2mi

STRETCH

I cannot run anymore???

As soon as I start to lift, the ability to run disappears -  

My legs were so stiff I was more lumbering along than running or even jogging
only the last mile did I loosen up enough to stop slapping and shuffling

This disturbs me, but I will persist
I fear the key will be to overtrain - 

Time will tell whether I can adapt or not


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

*WED 24AU051700*

*Hang Snatch* (1st one from floor)
65x6,7
95x3,4,5

(Single *CLEAN*+ Single *FRT SQT*)
*INTO SPLIT JERK* (both legs)
135x2, 3, 2

*NO HANDS FRT SQT* (fast)
45x4
65x5
85x5, 5

STRETCH

This nice light WO, was just what I needed
some good balance & form work - 
(although, as I have stated, I don't know how good my form is)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2005)

*THURS 2AU051615*

CARDIO

*INTERVALS* (alternating)
walk 2 laps
0.5mi - CW
walk 2 laps
0.5mi - CCW
walk 2 laps
0.5mi - CW
walk 2 laps
0.5mi - CCW
walk 2 laps
0.5mi - CW
walk 2 laps
0.5mi - Steady run (fast)
My Erectors were freezing up @ this point
I wanted to get the 3mi mark, so I opened up
into a strided run for the last 0.5 -  

*KILLERS*
4sets 
_My Glutes were freezing up so bad on these..._
_I couldn't pull out of the hole on the last set -_  

*HOT SPA*
STRETCHING

*Warm Pool*
2min shoulder rotations (up-dn)
2min shoulder rotations (in-out)
2min twisting knee raises (with speed), x2

I have been overtraining my low back, need to change up a couple
of the lifting motions, I've been doing -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

*26AU051700*

*CHINS*
2/1/2 [60]
BWx8, 8, 7, 6
(Losing some here)

*BB Curl*
2/1/2 [60]
50x12, 15, 15, 15

*Standing French Press*
(w/wrist curl) 1/1/2 [60]
65x12, 12, 12
75x10

*BB shoulder stretch*
snatch grip balance and strengthen
1min x2

*DB LATL RAISE* (bent)
15x15, 15, 15
20x10


*Cardio*=pool

10 laps kickboard
20 laps freestyle
10 laps breaststroke
_still very tiring..._
_seeing breathing interval improvement -  _


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

*SAT 27AU050930*

*Hanging Knee Raise*
(wide grip)
1/1/2 [60]
BWx20

*Hanging Straight Leg Raise*
(wide grip)
1/1/2 [60]
BWx10, 10, 10

*Weighted Crunch Machine*
2/2/2 [60]
25x10, 10 , 10

*DB EXT SH Rotations*
(up-dn)+stretch
1/0/1 [45]
7.5x15, 15, 15

*CARDIO*=Pool

10 laps kickboard
30 laps freestyle

I have my breathing pattern down - 

_Stayed away from the breaststroke today_
_as I will be using lots of back tomorrow in my O-lifts - _

_Screwed around with getting the swimming turns right_
_(basically just looked foolish)_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

*SUN 28AU050930*

Warmups

*Snatch*
65x5
95x5
115x4
135x3
155x2(fail)-1(good, but sloppy=not low)
_Not low enough on the heavier weights_
_(my friend tells me I will be scared until I drop the bar on myself) -  _
_(I do not find this advice psychologically helpful)_ -  

*C&J (both feet) + FRT SQT*
135x1+1
160x1+1
185x1+1, 1+1
205x1, 1(pressed out=fail)

*FRT SQT* (from rack for speed)(2 fingers)
135x3
165x3
190x2
210x1, 1 - _Starting to feel tired..._

*NO Hands Front Squat*
135x2, 3

*Quick Drops* (from Rack)
95x3
115x5

_QUADS TOASTED_ - 

STRETCHING


----------



## klmclean (Aug 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You don't want to talk to me anyway... I'm only going to further torment you
> about Vegas -


 
 I love to be tormented..........   Anyways, how was your weekend? No ab pics to put up   Didn't even get to the gym last week, but back on track tomorrow with my spin classes and weight traiing........maybe some ab pics by the weekend   We'll see


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 29, 2005)

*MON 29AU051130*

CARDIO

WALK 0.5mi
RUN 1.5mi
WALK 0.5mi
RUN 1.0mi

Calves locking up like mad - 
_(I have to figure something out here,_
_if I'm going to maintain my running ability)_


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2005)

get the foam roller on those calves!

also, when front squating keep your other fingers on the bar as well as much as you can unless you want to hyper extened those two fingers adn strip your forearm muscles.  That hurts like a mother fucker!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> get the foam roller on those calves!
> 
> also, when front squating keep your other fingers on the bar as well as much as you can unless you want to hyper extened those two fingers adn strip your forearm muscles. That hurts like a mother fucker!


I've never used a foam roller -  
(Is there a demo on how to use this device?)

I am waining myself off of holding the bar during front squats
When I used to power squat, I used mucho hip with a wide stance
this allowed me to get uber heavy below parallel...
But now it is a curse, because I am having to train myself to sit upright
into the squats, not easy after years of doing it the other way
I have also been doing no hands FRTSQTS to really test my balance

When doing the full lifts, I stay in complete contact with the bar


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

*TUES 30AU051645*

*INCL DB FLY*
1/2/1 [60]
50x10, 10, 10, 10

*DB ROW*
1/1/1 [60] - cut the rest this WO
100x10, 10, 10, 9 - (shit)

Stretching (core & legs)

Intended to swim - 
only four lanes open in the pool
I was #6 in line for a lane
(F-that)
I'm not going to sit around and wait
for a 1/2 hour
(will try to get up super early in morning) -  

----------------------------------------------------

On a better note...

Got my Ironmind "Trainer" grip spring today
Keeping it on my desk at work - 

----------------------------------------------------
Weigh-in...  PWO= 217.6 -  

I haven't been weighing myself regularly, but wow I'm packing something
on somewhere...

I know the O-Lifts have awakened dormant muscle in my core and legs
I feel thicker there... Plus, some of my pants are tight...

About 10-14 days ago...  I was also getting Test surges
which hasn't happened in quite some time -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2005)

What's a test surge ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's a test surge ??


Natural rush of testosterone, must be caused by all
the compund muscle stimulation in my back, hip, quad, region
(good stuff)

I roid raged on my supervisor last week when he spilled coffee on my desk,
and I was feeling slightly more aggressive,
but in the last 5-6 days it has diminished (bummer)
(My body is adapting)

I'm going to try and change my WO split next week, to see if I can trick it
into kick starting again - 

(fingers crossed)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 31, 2005)

*WED 31AU051630*

Warmup - Stretch

*No Hand F-SQT* (Rack)* Quick DROP* (RACK)* JERK*
95x3+5+2
115x3+4+1
135x3+4+1
155X3+2

*Hang Snatch + OVR HD SQT*
65x1+4
65x1+4
75x2+4
75x4
95x2+0 - (Not low enough for me to count) -  

*OVRHD SQT* (low, 3count in the hole)
95x5
Lots of visible things wrong here...
(Not locking arms fully)

*JERKS FROM RACK*
135x4 
155x2
175x2
190x1
205x1, (push), (shitty push)

Stretching

Not bad handling the weight, but still need fundamental improvements
once fears and technique are conquered... #'s will go up -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2005)

The overhead squats seem like they'd be hard to keep your balance ....  How were they ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 31, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The overhead squats seem like they'd be hard to keep your balance .... How were they ?


I know I can do the balance, but I'm too scared to drop in low with heavier weights

I can't bail out, if I miss the lockout, this is my biggest problem right now

"GETTING LOW"


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

w/o's are lookin incredible Brother Monkey!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

Called Coach today - 

He's going to get me a training slot = 1 day per week
(he will call me back when he shuffles some other clients around)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

*THURS 01SE051600*

CARDIO

SWIM

*PADDLE BOARD* - 10 Laps
*Freestyle *- 32 Laps

After reading website info, I had to make asjustments to my swim stroke
this goofed up the breathing pattern I have been using - 
At least now I know I am doing it right...
I would like to get those turns perfected before Vegas -  


BW Post swim = 217.6 = (I'm fat, I'm fat, sh'mon)
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Massage
Oy Vay...
I rarely get massage anymore because I am older and smarter in my training
not to injure myself....
Until Yesterday - 
Yoinked my middle traps somewhere during the WO yesterday
Didn't feel it then, was stiff this morning and found it painful
to breathe deeply - 
so I schedule a massage, and the girl thinks this is a beauty treatment or something...
I had to argue with the spa manager that they didn't do anything to fix me and I'm not paying

then Because I want the healing to begin I go back tonight @ 8 and have her do it again...

This time I coached her thru the real way to do it...
And she acted surprised when I told her to beat on the tissue till the knots were gone
Afterward she gave me puppydog eyes like she wanted a tip  (The nerve)

But I am going to chug a gallon of water and get some winks...
I have to lift again on SUN, & I plan on being 100% -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 2, 2005)

*FRI 02SE051730*

Very Sore from massage debacle last night...

But I think I can do something...

Stretching low back, legs, neck...

*TREADMILL*
walk 0.5 @ 4.0
jog 1.1 @ 6.0
walk 0.5 @ 3.0

Stretch (same again)
worked my erectors and sore traps over on the Foam Roll
kneading up and dwn, up and dwn

Stretched a little more


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

Hope your feeling better Brother Monkey!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope your feeling better Brother Monkey!!!


I am taking the little missy out for a nice fat dinner 2nite...

I will be A-OK by SUN (Hopefully by tomorrow) -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I am taking the little missy out for a nice fat dinner 2nite...
> 
> I will be A-OK by SUN (Hopefully by tomorrow) -



Where ya going ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Where ya going ?


We went to a place called Fintini's in Shelby...

Really nice place, I know the owners
Kind of a nicer martini bar and Italian seafood joint



More lbs BW for me -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2005)

Sounds good !!    Hit the gym hard tomorrow


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2005)

*SAT 03SE051045*

*Walk* - 0.5
*Run* - 1.0 @ 6.5
*Walk* @ 3.5 until 20min
_Run was much better than yesterday... smoothed out_ 

*FLAT DB FLY*
40 x 10, 10, 10, 10

*BB Wide Curl + Tri Press (Clean Grip, Over Head)*
(Both with full wrist curl each rep)
65 x 10, 10

*POOL*
2 laps breaststroke
22 laps freestyle -  
_Got the breathing incorp'd w/the new paddle and kick - _
_Now just need more conditioning_

_(and those turns  )_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

*SUN 04SE051100*

Good sleep last night!!
I bought a memory foam pillow yesterday, and it is awesome
slept 9hrs (good stuff)

WO..

*SETD LEG CURL* (Techno)
100x10
120x10
150x15

Stretching (working low back and the pulled traps)

Snatch Work

*SINGLE SNATCH INTO QUICK DROPS + FULL SNATCH + HANG SNATCH* (Into the hole)
65x 5 + 3 + 3
85x 5 + 3 + 3
115x 3+ 3 + 3
135x -+ 3 + -

_The last Snatch @ 135 was freakin flawless_
_I'm going to call it a PPR (Perfect Personal Record)  _
_I have hit 155 before, but not like this..._
_I hit it so nice, I was just staring dumfounded @ myself in the mirror_
_until I realized I was still sitting in the hole with it, then I popped it up_
_(Fantastic)_

*FRONT SQT + SINGLE JERKS* (from the rack)
135x 1 + 1
160x 2 + 1
185x 2 + 2
205x 1 + 0=(fail)... + 1 - Dropped it to my chest & hit it again good this time - 
215x 1 + 0= missed it, (tired I didn't try again)

*FRT SQT*
225x2 (smoked)
245x1 (smoked) = (*PPR*)  I got a spotter for this, but didn't need it
I buried it in the grass and popped it out like butta
_After I was done some kid came up to me and asked me how much I benched -_ 

*Jerks for speed*
135x 3, 3

I was going to go light today
After pulling my traps on WED, I didn't think I would have anything
I still hit two "PPR's" -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 5, 2005)

*MON 05SE051100*

*Flat DB FLY*
40x10, 10
45x8, 8

*BB CURL* w/WRIST BEND
75x10, 10, 10, 8

*BEHIND HEAD TRI PRESS* w/WRIST BEND
75x10, 10, 8, 8

*KEISER SETD DIP*
200x10
250x10
300x10, 10 -  

STRETCHING = Back and legs, glute
Foam Roll on Traps (stiff)

*CARDIO*-POOL
30 laps freestyle


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

Lucky bastard, i would swim if our gym had a pool!
looking strong there!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 5, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Lucky bastard, i would swim if our gym had a pool!
> looking strong there!


When you grow up and make the big bucks,
you can belong to a fancy-schmancy fitness club like me -  

(Our club has 3 pools) -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice job on the Front Squats


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job on the Front Squats


THANX YM...  When I get strong I will come to Novi
and scare some of the yuppies -  

for front squats right now...





*---------275---------*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> THANX YM...  When I get strong I will come to Novi
> and scare some of the yuppies -
> 
> for front squats right now...
> ...





Come on over to the west side .... You'll like the Novi Gym....much better sites than Commerce.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2005)

*TUES 06SE051700*

*CARDIO*
WALK - 0.6mi @ 3.5
RUN - 1.0mi @ 6.5
RUN - 0.5mi @ 7.0
WALK - 0.25 @ 3.0
_Stride opening up, slight speed increase_

*Overhead Squat Stretch* (ROM) + *Quick Drops* + *HANG SNATCH* (to balance)
65x3x3x3
(Looking pretty clean on these)

_Right knee, feeling a little achy - quad and glute stretch afterward_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

Coach cancelled on me today...

He says, his schedule is too stretched, as is -  

I will persist, and continue to train myself...

As long as my lift results still improve, I think I will be alright...
I'm not competing anyway... ~~(yet)

In the wake of this bad news, I am going to purchase
a membership punch card for the Lions Den today... (cheap)
and I will grab someone to shoot VID of my lifts



Alternating my split this SUN, so the tiny changes will spark new growth -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

*WED 07SE051500*

Warmup
training wheels for drops
ovrhd sqt stretch

*Snatch WERK*
35k(77)x3, 3
40k(88)x3, 3
50k(110)x3, 3 - good
60k(132)x3, 3, 3 - all were crud but like 3 total
70k(154) x0, 0, 1, 0, 1, 1, 0, 0, 0
(@ 70k=All shitty... the ones I got, looked like the vid)

I want to try to get into the hole here -  
50k(110)x
1 =ok, 1=*VID*, 1=F'n perfect, 1-ok, 1-crap

Gotta give up - 


*C&J*
60k(132)x1,1,1,1
70k(154)x1,1,1,1
90k(198)x1,1
90k(198)x1=pushy, 1, 0= , 1=perfect
100k(220)x 1=good, 1=*VID*

*Clean & FRTSQT*
100k(220)x1-good, 1-*VID*

http://media.putfile.com/mm-07se051500-100k-cj-push
http://media.putfile.com/mm-07se051500-100k-cln-fs-bad
http://media.putfile.com/mm-07se051500-50k-snch-bad

_stretching_


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

lighten up the load and work on hitting the bottom position.  you have the strength to get those weights up there so it wont be a problem when your form clicks.  work on form with lighter weight and drop the heavy stuff for a few weeks.  you will gain confidnece in your ability and then it will be childs play.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lighten up the load and work on hitting the bottom position. you have the strength to get those weights up there so it wont be a problem when your form clicks. work on form with lighter weight and drop the heavy stuff for a few weeks. you will gain confidnece in your ability and then it will be childs play.


Problem is...

The heavy stuff is where I am reverting to my old PL habits, and
leaning instead of sittin upright...

In other words, the light stuff looks a lot better, but why wouldn't it, it's light


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Problem is...
> 
> The heavy stuff is where I am reverting to my old PL habits, and
> leaning instead of sittin upright...
> ...




yes, but in order to program good movement patterns it takes something like 300,000 repetitions.  Compound that with the fact that you have poor habits already.

Practice makes permenant.

Hell, I practice my cleans with 60kg!!  I dont't care.  The more perfect I get with that the better I get with the heavier weights.  It isn't like you need to build up strength.  You already have strength.  You need to build up technique.  You need patience.  otherwise you keep catching like that and we will be picking your knee up from across the room.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool videos.....What gym is that ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

*THURS 08SE051615*

CARDIO

*POOL*
2 laps - kickboard
35 laps - freestyle
1 lap - breast stroke (fast)

Right knee was a little sore this morn, no pain, just a dull ache
felt really good after swim = (warmed up loose)

Only 5hr sleep last night -  

Going to try to turn in early tonight -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

35 laps is impressive


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

*FRI 09SE051700*

Minor Stretching

*CARDIO*
Walk .025 @4.0
Run 1.6 @ 6.5
Walk 0.15 @ 3.0

Legs - Stretch

*DB ROW*
110x10, 10, 7, 7
H_ad trouble w/grip on these... from working my ironmind trainer all day _- 

*SETD MILITARY* (Jerk width from chest with speed out of the hole)
65x5
95x8
115x6
135x5
155x5

*Snatch Werk*
(Mindset = Get low in the hole dammit!)
+Ovrhed sqt w/hold in the hole

Bare Bar = 45x 5+2, 4+2
50x2+1, 1+3
65x2+3
80x1+1, 0, 1+1

In order to get my back straight going into these, I have to place my feet
at a very awkward angle -  

I can get lower, but it feels very strange, and I couldn't really see
mechanically how it looked??, I think I need more video -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 35 laps is impressive


Thanx YM, I'm starting to actually be able to push myself further - 

(That doesn't mean I look like an olympian, I still feel somewhat clumsy) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

*SAT 10SE051500*

Late start today, as I volunteered to pull parking lot duty this morning
@ the RAC (Lions Den)
There is an art fair going on near there, and we have to close off the parking
lot to anyone who is not a club member...
(You should see how $h!tty people get when you won't let them park) - OMFG =  

*BB Curl*
65x15
85x10
105x8
125x5
85x6
_Speed on these_

*Overhed TRI French Press*
60x12
80x8, 8, 8, 8
_Speed into lock & hold_

*Bent SETD LATL Raise*
15x10
17.5x10
20x10, 10

*CARDIO*
Pool

3 laps breaststroke
1 lap backstroke - (ugly)
40 laps freestyle
2 laps breaststroke - (cooldown)

_I think I am going to stop @ 40-laps (distance)_
_& concetrate on form and pace now - _

_Weigh-in = 217.7_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SAT 10SE051500*
> 
> Late start today, as I volunteered to pull parking lot duty this morning
> @ the RAC (Lions Den)
> ...



40 laps.........you're a fish!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

*SUN 11SE051000*

Started off feeling normal...

*Single Leg Extensions*
10x15
20x15
30x15, 15
_Right knee feeling Raw_ -  

*Clean to Balance* (ass 2 grass)
45x10
55x5
65x5

*SnatchWerk* (ass 2 grass)
FrtSqt's & stretch (shoulders)
45x5
55x4, 3
65x3, 3 + 2sqt
75x3+1sqt, 3+1sqt

*Jerks from Rack*
115x2L+2R, 2L+2R
135x2L+2R, 2L+2R
155x2
175x1+psh, 1
195x1
215x0, 0, 0 -  = This was not hot!!!... I smoked the 195 like butta
(*soooooooo* fast)
Three attempts   & fuck it, I quit

_I am a shambles..._
_My right knee is not feeling very fresh,_
_*and* I have this nasty electric feeling pain, running down both_
_arms from my shoulders into my forearms - _
_(this is a new one)_

I want to dose up on IB's, but If I don't feel the pain, I won't know
if I'm stretched or fixed -   

I think I need to chill a day or two
Expect to see only swimming tomorrow, maybe Tuesday also -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

*MON 12SE051700*

*CARDIO* (pool)
4 laps breaststroke
40 laps freestyle

Very crowded today - 
I couldn't get very fluid till the last 10-12 laps
steered clear of the spa (too hot)

The arms were a little tingly this morning, but feel good now
I'm going to take it easy again tomorrow just in case -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2005)

Rest up....that's kinda freaky that your arms a "little tingly"............


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Rest up....that's kinda freaky that your arms a "little tingly"............


Yep, I reached redline, now I have to let off the gas a bit -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yep, I reached redline, now I have to let off the gas a bit -



No, man, now is the PERFECT time to try 150 lb dumbbell rows!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> No, man, now is the PERFECT time to try 150 lb dumbbell rows!!!!!


  - Pshhhh...  Childs Play


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe later in the week -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

*Fuck this WO!*

*WED 14SE051645 - (LIONS DEN)*

Warmups - snatch & OS (overhead sqt) w/aluminum training bar

*Snatchwerk*
27k x 3 (primo)
32k x 3 (not pretty), 1 (pretty) - I continue
37k x 4 (2=ok), 4 (all fail (ugly), OSx4 / Snatch x 1, 1 (like butta)
40k x OSx3, 1 / Snatch 0, 1, 1, 1, 0 (too slo), 1... Done

*Clean (balance) & Jerk* (perfection only)
40k x 5
50k x 3
60k x 3
70k x 3
80k x 1, 1
90k x 0, 0, 0 (Fuckit, got them all up but not ass 2 grass on the catch) -  
_BREAKDOWN_ (P-style)- 
60k x 2 (perfect)
70k x 1, 1, 1, 1, (last 3 perfect, 1st was OK)

Stretch

*Jerks from Rack + no hands FS* (frt sqt)
135 x 2 + 3
155 x 2 + 2
185 x 1, 1 + 1, 1
205 x 1, 1 + 1 (Regular FS) - The first jerk here was nano-fast
the training manager @ the RAC came up to me and said he couldn't believe
how fast I put that bar over my head - (it was, one of my nicest jerks over 200)

*FRT SQT*
225 x 1, 1

Stretch

Super long WO, took my time, no rush, lots of work
Good form work on the light cleans & snatches
I am very happy with these #'s

I think I am finding a better groove w/foot placement
my knee is not complaining as much today -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like you getting the hang of it


----------



## klmclean (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello my friend  


Sorry I've been MIA again, you know, the usual, work, work, work.......AHHHHH!
Anyway, I'm going away for a week, I'm leaving on Tuesday morning, my friend is relocating to Waterloo, Ontario, and I'm going down with her to help her with the move. I'm looking forward to the road trip and a week off. It's going to be Octoberfest while I'm there, it's supposed to be a realy good time. I'm starting a new journal when I get back. I've got three months until my Mexico trip so I've got to get my ass in gear if I want my abs to come with me on my vacation   I hope you'll come visit my journal, I might need a kick in the ass every now in then. Hope all is well, talk to you soon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

You know I'll be there honey..

I'm your biggest fan -


----------



## klmclean (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, you're tooooooooo sweet


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

*THURS 15SE051715*

CARDIO (Pool)

5 laps Breastroke
35 laps freestyle

the 5 breastroke laps set my rear delts on fire - 

good WO nice and tired, but loose and mellow not sore -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2005)

*FRI 16SE051700*

Short but sweet today...

*BB CURL*
65x10
95x10
115x8, 6

*OVRHD FRCH PRS*
50x12
80x12
100x10
110x10, 5**

**stopped here because I was flexing my back,
need to keep that bad boy fresh
(I think I may have a vertabrae out of align, something not right) -  

OVRHD SQT STRETCH & BALANCE
BAR ONLY x 3, 3, 3 - (Rusty kness + soft shoes = DONE)

LEG & GLUTE Stretching

One more week until crush time -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2005)

> **
> (I think I may have a vertabrae out of align, something not right)



THAT doesn't sound good!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> THAT doesn't sound good!!


Ahhhh, I just need an adjustment, or some inversion or stretching


maybe massage also -  
I won a raffle for a free 1/2hr with some dude over @ the RAC
Thats next WED
I usually like women, for some reason my guy therapists have always been wuss's


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2005)

BAD NEWS...

My left rotator is making all kinds of fuss 2nite..

Just woke me up -  - throbbing like a toothache

Took a few Tylenol, going to work it tomorrow (rotations)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2005)

............You may be overtraining  your shoulders with all that swimming and olympic lifts.     What do YOU think ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> ............You may be overtraining your shoulders with all that swimming and olympic lifts. What do YOU think ?


Turns out I was sleeping on it funny - 

The shoulder is surely gets worked in the pool, but it has never hurt before...
I am falling apart here, I am going to have to figure something out

Three different minor injuries in three weeks is not hot -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Turns out I was sleeping on it funny -
> 
> The shoulder is surely gets worked in the pool, but it has never hurt before...
> I am falling apart here, I am going to have to figure something out
> ...



No kidding......that sucks!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2005)

*SAT 17SE051100*

*EXT SH Rotations*
20x 15 x 3set

*REAR PEC-DEC*
100x6 (too heavy to get what I want)
70x 15 (good)
80x12 (not burning enough)
70x 12, 10 

*DCLN SIT-UP*
30deg x 10, 10
45deg x 10, 10
45deg+10lb x 10
45deg+20lb x 10

*AB CRUNCH* (Body Master)
20lbx10x3set

*Hanging stretch* - trying to loosen up my spine here

*Mat stretching* - popped whatever was misaligned in my column
back into place, felt it go (much better) - 

I'm thinking of looking into inversion to follow these olympic lifts
they seem to be hell on my back -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2005)

> popped whatever was misaligned in my column
> back into place,



Nicely done!   I bet you feel a hell of alot better


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nicely done! I bet you feel a hell of alot better


Yes... I can take a deeeeeeep breath again -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

*TUES 20SE051630*

*Cardio*

Walk - 1.0 @ 4.2
Run - 0.5 @ 6.3
Run - 0.25 @ 6.6
Run - 0.25 @ 7.1
Walk - 0.25 @ 3.0

STRETCH

Feeling really fat man!?!?
My upcoming cut is going to hurt - 

BW, PWO = 219.3


Signed up for a month @ my old stomping ground
"World Gym, Shelby"
(Three gym memberships now)

Blood sweat and tears man -  

I am now fully prepared to get some serious work done,
let's hope I hold up -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

Must be nice to have 3 gym memberships!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Must be nice to have 3 gym memberships!


It's just until Vegas... (You should go)

And if my friends wern't willing to help me with the pricing...
It wouldn't be happening at all - 

(Plus, I have this little video idea) -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It's just until Vegas... (You should go)
> 
> And if my friends wern't willing to help me with the pricing...
> It wouldn't be happening at all -
> ...



Vegas ??     Not me.....  

I was out there a couple years ago.   It's A LOT of fun but hard on the body staying up until 4 or 5 and partying all day long.   

Just bring back a bunch of pics from your adventures


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Vegas ?? Not me.....
> 
> I was out there a couple years ago. It's A LOT of fun but hard on the body staying up until 4 or 5 and partying all day long.
> 
> Just bring back a bunch of pics from your adventures


Well WTF did you do that for???? -  

You need to go with IM'rs...
We'll keep an eye on you -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well WTF did you do that for???? -
> 
> You need to go with IM'rs...
> We'll keep an eye on you -



    I don't think that would be a good idea


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I don't think that would be a good idea


All work and no play makes jack a dull boy -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> All work and no play makes jack a dull boy -




haha......Vegas without the wife could put jack in the poor house


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> haha......Vegas without the wife could put jack in the poor house


Who said not bring her?? -  -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm going to train a little (hopefully),

Load up on free swag at the Olympia expo, and eat some world class cuisine - 

Lets no forget lay around "the poule"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Who said not bring her?? -  -



I knew we would end up with that comment


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I knew we would end up with that comment


??? ???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm going to train a little (hopefully),
> 
> Load up on free swag at the Olympia expo, and eat some world class cuisine -
> 
> Lets no forget lay around "the poule"




I think it would be fun to meet a bunch of IM'ers!   Have a good time


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think it would be fun to meet a bunch of IM'ers! Have a good time


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

*WED 21SE051630*
-*Lions Den / RAC-*

Was not feeling the love today -   

*WARMUPS*
*OHS* = Overhead Squat *(stretch)* 
Training bar x 3, 3
T-bar + 11k x 2, 3

*OHS + Snatch*
35k x 3+1, 3+4
40k x 3+1, 2+2
40k x 2+1, 1+1, +2, +1
50k x -+0, +1, +1 (power...not swift)

*C&J*
60k x 1, 1, 1
70k x 1, 1, 1
80k x 1, 1, 1

*NHFS =* no hands front squat
135x3
155x2
185x1
205x1

*J (from rack)*
185 x 1, 1, 1
205 x 1, 1
225 x 1, 1, 1

Pressed for time, getting free massage...

(New Kid at RAC, he was pretty good, has done some aux work with
the DET Lions (  ) I liked his approach, may use him again if I injure myself)

Borrowing Friends inversion table...
This ought to be interesting -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2005)

> Pressed for time, getting free massage...



U lucky bastard


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> U lucky bastard


Won a raffle - 

I wasn't sure if the kid (therapist) would be a pro
or suck, cause the Lions were on his creds -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

Inverted @ 30deg for about five minutes this morn...

Stretched my erectors and feels like it may have spaced out my lower lumbars - 

I sure was limber when I got off of it - (palms flat to floor)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

*THURS 22SE051430*
*-LTF (SHELBY)-*

*BB Curl*
65x10
85x10
105x10
125x6, 4

*HMR STR - HI PULL*
180x10
270x10
360x10

*STNDG OH FRCH PRS*
65x10
95x10
115x10
135x10 - _little sloppy_

STRETCH


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Won a raffle -
> 
> I wasn't sure if the kid (therapist) would be a pro
> or suck, cause the Lions were on his creds -



  How was it ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *WED 21SE051630*
> -*Lions Den / RAC-*
> 
> (New Kid at RAC, he was pretty good, has done some aux work with
> the DET Lions (  ) I liked his approach, may use him again if I injure myself)


He was very sports oriented, not a lot of froofree aromatherapy and crap...
Straight to business, Sports/Deep tissue -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He was very sports oriented, not a lot of froofree aromatherapy and crap...
> Straight to business, Sports/Deep tissue -



DT massages are the best


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

This journal will be moving this today


----------

